
Python and Perl project support on Travis CI - craigkerstiens
http://about.travis-ci.org/blog/announcing_python_and_perl_support_on_travis_ci/
======
coderdude
I must admit, I had no idea what Travis CI was until today. I have never heard
that name before. Today there have been two submissions for this Python/Perl
support they're adding (the first one had 15 up-votes in 13 minutes). Now this
one is here.

Is this some super-popular but yet not very well known (to me, at least) piece
of software? Because it sure seems like they've got some pretty hardcore fans.

~~~
cookiestack
Travis is an open source CI system for running open source projects on. It
uses a distributed setup to run the tests of projects in a sandboxed
environment. The VMs also provide multiple lang versions so you can test your
library against several ruby/python/perl/node/erlang/php versions without even
having to think about it.

In short, Travis makes CI testing easy and fun for OS projects.

~~~
198d
Seeing how everything is opensourced, how easy is this to get up and running
on an intranet? Is that at all a goal of the project?

~~~
cookiestack
It is one of the eventually goals, but Travis has a lot of moving parts due to
its distributed nature. We do plan to make in-house installs easier in the
future.

------
kablamo
Wow, great service. The integration is very smooth. Looks like it has a lot of
potential.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't see many Perl users adopting this. Perl
has had a similar service built into CPAN for many years. The big advantage I
see in CPAN Testers is that it tests your code on about 50 different versions
of Perl on about 20 different operating systems. And the only thing you need
to do to use this service is upload your code to CPAN.

<http://www.cpantesters.org/distro/M/Moose.html#Moose-2.0402>

~~~
cookiestack
You are right, and we mention that in the blog post. CPAN Testers is about
testing your releases, but Travis is about testing your pushes to GitHub as
you develop. Travis does not aim to replicate with CPAN Testers does, we are
more of a complimentary service. :)

~~~
kablamo
Whoops I missed that. Thanks for explaining the difference. That feature is
pretty cool.

------
andrewingram
I've already hooked my own Python project up to it (<http://travis-
ci.org/#!/AndrewIngram/django-extra-views>) and was very pleased with how
straightforward it all was.

I'd really like to see more detailed test breakdowns and code coverage
reports. But I expect this will be a lot harder if there's no standardised
output format for such things.

Very good work though!

------
jrockway
Does this track the projects my project depends on?

~~~
cookiestack
Not yet, but in the near future. It would be awesome to run the tests of
projects automagically when a dependency is updated! :)

~~~
jrockway
Cool. That's the whole point of continuous integration. Everyone knows that
their own stuff passes; it's "does this change break _other people's stuff_ "
that's hard to determine.

This is something I've wanted to set up for a long time. Let's chat on IRC
some time?

~~~
cookiestack
Sure, you can find me in #travis on freenode, my handle is josh-k :)

------
zzzeek
what is the tl;dr on what Travis CI is offering vs. jenkins ? mainly that it's
hosted ?

~~~
cookiestack
Jenkins is great for in-house installs, but Travis is currently focused on
testing open source projects in a distributed and live fashion. They are not
competitors as they are solving different issues. Testing open source in the
open means other devs can get involved and help out when they see failures on
particular setups. And you can even link to line numbers in the Travis logs,
making it easier to point to the failure!

